# Fuzzy stuff on his pectoral fin?



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

I noticed Frank had some fuzzy stuff on his pectoral fin today. Any idea what it is? I did some googling and it appears to be a fungus, but I'm not sure what. I read it could be ick (though I doubt it), external parasite/fungus or "cotton wool" disease, which sounds really nasty.

here are some pictures:



















I put some aquarium salt in his tank for now, I don't have a water test kit so I can't test the waters. He's in a 5 gallon filtered tank and his temp is at 80, he also lives with a small ram snail. 

Any help would be great, thank you!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like a secondary bacterial infection-I would QT him and do a salt treatment
Aquarium salt 1tsp/gal along with daily 100% water changes for 10 days, if no improvement within 3-4 days-it may be advanced and antibiotics may be needed, I don't use OTC meds so I can't advice on what to use, however, I would look for broad spectrum that covers both gram neg & pos.

Be careful raising the temp too high too fast as this can cause more problems and encourage bacterial growth. I like to treat in water temps of 76-78F.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks for your help! Will do


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Just to clarify (don't want to over-salt him, haha) if I put him in my 3.5 gal, I'd give him 3ish tsp of salt?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use aquarium salt at doses of 1tsp/gal up to 3tsp/gal

Remember-containers are often not a true to gallon-some 3.5g tanks can be only 3.2g and then you have the off set with anything added to the tank like gravel, decoration etc....

I like to pre-mix my salt in 1g jugs to insure correct dosage and this can also make the water changes and salt dosage easier.


----------



## Owlets (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

